# Working at a cattle or sheep station? Remote jobs in general?



## jm21 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi,

My wife and I are pretty set on moving to Australia next year. She is a permanent resident and I would either be going on a spouse visa (fingers crossed) or a work and holiday visa (then apply for spouse onshore, if offshore spouse visa fails for some reason). 

We are really interested in some of the remote jobs in Australia. Probably me more interested than her but she likes the idea of saving as much money as possible the first few years living there in order to recoup are costs for moving and to start a new life over there in AUS. 

At first we were looking mainly at remote jobs relating to the hospitality industry, but as part of researching that I've seen a lot of jobs available on cattle and sheep stations that seem to be longer term and pretty good compensation. Seems like around $20 per hour, 50+ hours per week, and food and accommodation paid for by employer. So it would seem possible to sock away as much as $900+ per week which is quite a bit of money. Does that seem realistic as far as wages go, or would it be less than that normally?

I'm also not really sure of the qualifications you need...many websites make it seem like they are desperate for people and really want all-rounders anyways so they are willing to do some training, but a lot of ads state they want prior station experience. I am a self-employed professional (attorney) and my wife was in IT before she moved here (currently unemployed). So neither of us have any recent employer references. Would we be pretty much SOL as far as applying to those jobs? It seems like it would be a nice break from office work and we will be in need of money once we get over there, but maybe we need to work some other jobs first to build up references? We were more interested in the cook and governess/tutor jobs but would be up for anything. 

Thanks for any info you can give.


----------



## rana000 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Working at a cattle or sheep station? Remote jobs in*

Jobs on cattle and sheep stations in Outback Australia are easily the most popular with those coming from overseas. Here you get first hand experience of mustering, working in the yards and looking after the animals, whether large or small, stud cattle or wilder ones, even buffalo. 
cruise line employment


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi jm21,
I live in a country town. These jobs do require experience if you're going to manage it - but a station hand is more junior in which case you could learn. Hopefully you can learn quickly then find suitable positions. Country towns go on word of mouth a lot so once you prove you're a worker you'll find options will open up.
I live in rural NSW. I WWOOFed on a farm in Barraba and never really left. Jobs Australia may have some positions suitable also. Depending on how close you are to town your wife could get bar work etc if that's what she was after. Or even child care at home. Good Luck.


----------



## jm21 (Aug 29, 2011)

Bear said:


> Hi jm21,
> I live in a country town. These jobs do require experience if you're going to manage it - but a station hand is more junior in which case you could learn. Hopefully you can learn quickly then find suitable positions. Country towns go on word of mouth a lot so once you prove you're a worker you'll find options will open up.
> I live in rural NSW. I WWOOFed on a farm in Barraba and never really left. Jobs Australia may have some positions suitable also. Depending on how close you are to town your wife could get bar work etc if that's what she was after. Or even child care at home. Good Luck.


Thanks for the informative reply! If my wife doesn't work that's fine for both of us. We're more worried about being able to live together if I'm working at a station. A couple months apart would be OK, but any more than that kind of ruins the idea. Are the entry level positions pretty much limited to single men/women? How hard is it to find a position where a spouse can come along, or at least live nearby? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

I know that the son of my WWOOF hosts lives in a caravan on the land and I'd see no reason a partner couldn't live there too. Not all station hands live on the property also so the living arrangements should be fine. There is a newspaper called 'The Land' this might show positions available also.


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

http://theland.farmonline.com.au/classifieds.aspx?category_list=8&pub_list=92&subclass_list=209
Link to The Land - Positions Vacant.


----------



## jm21 (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah, we were thinking a caravan or tent trailer might be a good investment if we ended up doing it longer term. Tent trailers seemed pretty affordable but I'd think they would have problems under the kind of sun/heat there is in the outback? Maybe if you put an extra tarp over it or something...

Thanks a lot for the link! I've been gathering up employment links but hadn't come across that one yet.


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Air conditioning. If you buy anything you need aircon!! I wouldn't buy anything yet just see what happens. The Land is a very well respected newspaper in the country. I was Pleasantly surprised by some of the jobs listed on there. Good luck!! Keep us updated.


----------



## jm21 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hate to ask another question again, but hard to find someone with actual experience...

Do you think it would be useful to get an MR/HR license? Seems like it's about $500-700 for the classes which isn't bad if it helps get me a job.


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Ask away!
I'm afraid I don't know the answer to that one. Had to look up what it was! I guess if the jobs ask for it in majority of cases it would be beneficial but it's a big outlay if you don't need it. Find out how often courses run and if they are quite often maybe wait and see if you actually need it first.


----------



## jm21 (Aug 29, 2011)

The classes seem to run pretty often. Seems like most jobs don't ask for an MR/HR license. But a lot of jobs ask for MC (multi-combination license). But to get the MC license you need to have the MR/HR license. But then I wonder, if you have the HR/MR license for a year, not using it, then upgrade to MC license, but don't have any references as far as driving goes, would they even consider hiring you for an MC job anyway? I've read you can do dump trucks at mines with an HR/MR, which is very good pay, but seems you need some sort of previous mining experience. Seems like you would need it to drive a grader or something like that. 

What kind of wages could one expect at an entry-level station hand position? From what I was looking at it looked like $100+ per day with most jobs paying $120-150 per day. Food and accommodation provided or about $40-100 per week.


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,
I'm really not sure about the wages although I don't think they'd be very high at entry level as you've said. The ads would be a good indication but they might be area variances.
Mining - it is great money. The mines near me aren't taking new (ie inexperienced) at the moment but last year they took on heaps. This includes girls driving dumper trucks who have previously only worked in pubs. So they do take on people without experience - you just need to find mines with positions. There are agencies specific to mines you can register with. Mackay has mines but housing is like gold dust so maybe skip that one. Perth Might be worth trying, I heard they were taking on inexperienced a few months ago. Singleton has a lot of mines - not sure what they are doing recruitment wise.


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi jm21,
I run a business specialising in human resource material a lot of which is for the mining sector. Mining is clearly the best paid rural work, however there are a few issues. Work is often long and in many cases fly in fly out. You do not need a HR licence for employment in the mines and as mentioned above some of the mines prefer people with little experience so they can be trained. In my experience entry into the mining sector can be competitive for the good mines / rosters / shifts. 

In my younger days I have worked on cattle properties. The pay was not fantastic but the experience was great. However I believe there is a catch. Often there are only a few employees in some cases and you really need to get on well with the other people. I have heard of some places where people leave in a few days.

If you have any further questions feel free to ask.

John


----------



## rana000 (Nov 21, 2011)

*employment agency*

Thank you for sharing this great information, I found it very useful to..


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Www.workpac.com.au is recruiting in the Gunnedah & Tamworth areas now if you are still looking at mining jobs.


----------



## PG114 (Jun 12, 2015)

*Partner visa options*



jm21 said:


> Hate to ask another question again, but hard to find someone with actual experience...
> 
> Do you think it would be useful to get an MR/HR license? Seems like it's about $500-700 for the classes which isn't bad if it helps get me a job.


Hi jm21,
I saw one of your post of Partner VISA options. I am now in a same kind of situation that you did at 2011. Please let me know did your partner VISA become successful?

In my case I am a Ausi PR but out of Australia for 3 years. Now recently married and want to apply for my partner. But stuck in the Clause called Usual Resident. Please help me with your experience.


----------

